# Netzarim Faith?



## KSon (Jan 22, 2013)

Brethren,

We have a gentleman who has been a recent attender at our church (within the last year). I have only had a few conversations, and they were pretty obscure in nature. A congregation member told me that he claims to be a "Netzarim Priest". I know that this fits broadly into the Hebrew Roots Movement, but I was wondering if anyone here on the PB has any resources on the Netzarim movement in particular, or has been in contact with it?


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 22, 2013)

Anti-trinitarian and possibly modalist... see here.


----------



## KSon (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for that, brother.


----------

